# Habistat broken!! - any ideas? Please help!



## shane.tucker.royal08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys - here's the problem!!

lying in bed lastnight and i hear somethin blow, turns out to be the bulb in my royal's viv, so i changed the bulb - still doenst work

then i changed the fuse in the plug for the bulb - still doesnt work

then I plugged the bulb (and holder of course) straight into the socket and it came on fine - so i thought sh*t it must be the stat.

Now the little LED "heat" light on the stat is constantly on - even when i try to turn the temp down to minimim (digital thermometer in there is reading 80) so the light should turn off - but doesnt. and if i plug the bulb into the stat it wont come on atall.

Anyone know what might of gone wrong and if there is a fix or should i go and get a new stat straight away?? i didnt know if it could be a problem easily fixed? 

i'd appreciate any help ASAP!

cheers

shane


----------



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

This sounds really stupid but make sure you havent plugged the thermostat into the thermostat if you know what i mean.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

If you really can't get it figured, call Habistat (distributed by EuroRep, you'll find a number through google) and they should be able to help.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

samg1696 said:


> This sounds really stupid but make sure you havent plugged the thermostat into the thermostat if you know what i mean.


:lol2: im guessing yu have done that before :Na_Na_Na_Na: 
and i think you just will have to get a new one


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

georgieabc123 said:


> and i think you just will have to get a new one


They have a 5 year guarantee, EuroRep can help. If it's over a year I think they'll repair it for about £5 to cover p&p or something cheap like that.


----------



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> :lol2: im guessing yu have done that before :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and i think you just will have to get a new one


Yep:lol2:. I sat there for ages wondering why it wasn't working.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

samg1696 said:


> Yep:lol2:. I sat there for ages wondering why it wasn't working.


:lol2: thats the best thing i have heard all day:lol2:
and i didnt know that Ally thats brilliant thing to know for the future :2thumb:


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cheers guys/girls

Am gonna give habistat a call, only problem is i bought it second hand so go no receipts or idea of when it was bought! If they can fix it i'll probably buy another one in the mean time and sell it when i get the other fixed!

and yes mate, i did check that i hadn't plugged it into itself (your not alone tho, i done that when i first got it!)

I'm gonna go a grab a new one today, got a feeling its the sensor that bu**ered and cant imagine i'd be able to fix that anytime soon!

Any idea what pet shops are charging for these?


----------



## GingerJam (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't tell them its second hand - just say you got it a while ago and its stopped working. They are very reasonable and will definitely help you!


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Considering peter is a member on here and he takes great pride in his products id just be honest with him. He is a great bloke and will more then likely offer to fix the stat for around £5.00. Saving you loads on a new stat.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats correct Tom- even if it's a secret that it's second hand....


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool cheers, i've bought a new one now but will definately give them a call and see if i can get it fixed - be handy to have a spare incase this happens again!

Cheers


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

That's weird because one of mine did the same on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## trebor9 (Oct 12, 2008)

*ok*

try unscrewing the back to the habistat, inside u should find a small elctrical board. look for any sign of damage to the components. It sounds to me that it got overloaded with too much energy, so may just need re-soldering to one of the components, if this is the case then take it to maplin and speak with them : victory: good luck


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

trebor9 said:


> try unscrewing the back to the habistat, inside u should find a small elctrical board. look for any sign of damage to the components. It sounds to me that it got overloaded with too much energy, so may just need re-soldering to one of the components, if this is the case then take it to maplin and speak with them : victory: good luck


wouldnt that void any warranty that is with them though? 2nd hand or not.


----------



## Geko (Oct 14, 2008)

*Geko digital thermostat*

Hello, If your wanting a top of the range thermostat, thats good value and reliable. Check out the GEKO Thermostat. 

See link below:
eBay UK Shop - GEKO ZONE: Complete Reptile Sets, Heat mats, Reptile Lighting


----------

